# Trains Cannot Stop on the Dime and They Don't Have Steering Wheels



## FastTrax (Feb 24, 2021)

www.oli.org








From the time of impact until the train came to a complete stop was 1 minute 41 seconds.

BTW: The driver of the SUV and his wife survived.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Holy crash-em and smash-em Batman!

I'm gathering the driver and passenger of the SUV weren't in the vehicle on impact.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Holy crash-em and smash-em Batman!
> 
> I'm gathering the driver and passenger of the SUV weren't in the vehicle on impact.


Hard to tell bc it's so far away, but I didn't see any people getting out of the SUV and I think the car horns were for them - other cars warning them. But the train hit the rear portion of the SUV, so if they were in it, that's the _only_ reason they survived.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Hard to tell bc it's so far away, but I didn't see any people getting out of the SUV and I think the car horns were for them - other cars warning them. But the train hit the rear portion of the SUV, so if they were in it, that's the _only_ reason they survived.


Jeepers, why anyone would continue to sit inside is beyond me.

What a wallop.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Hard to tell bc it's so far away, but I didn't see any people getting out of the SUV and I think the car horns were for them - other cars warning them. But the train hit the rear portion of the SUV, so if they were in it, that's the _only_ reason they survived.


Have you ever seen anything like it, Mur?

When the bells started going I would of ran for my life.

I may have even got out to see if I could get the vehicle rolling, push it off the tracks if it stalled, etc.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Jeepers, why anyone would continue to sit inside is beyond me.
> 
> What a wallop.


Texting? Must have had the headphones on, too, because that was a *loud* blast from the train.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Have you ever seen anything like it, Mur?


Yes, unfortunately. Some guy tried to get across the track as the posts were coming down and he got stuck. But he was wise enough to bail out. Four people jumped out of their cars and rushed to help, but he got himself out.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, unfortunately. Some guy tried to get across the track as the posts were coming down and he got stuck. But he was wise enough to bail out. Four people jumped out of their cars and rushed to help, but he got himself out.


His car didn't make it, needless to say. And I've never heard a louder crash.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, unfortunately. Some guy tried to get across the track as the posts were coming down and he got stuck. But he was wise enough to bail out. Four people jumped out of their cars and rushed to help, but he got himself out.


I'll bet insurance wouldn't cover such an idiotic move.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> His car didn't make it, needless to say. And I've never heard a louder crash.


No, I guess not.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'll bet insurance wouldn't cover such an idiotic move.


Not unless it has a knucklehead benefit.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Not unless it has a knucklehead benefit.


The driver was definitely deserving of a dunce cap award.

You know the kind, Mur, the ones with the little propeller on top.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

I like the way the train driver gave a blast on the horn as the train made impact with the vehicle, as if to give a little extra-added oomph to the impact.

Now get off the tracks and stay off the tracks!


----------



## gennie (Feb 25, 2021)

Suicide by train was suspected in an incident here several years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

We see this occasionally when people try to beat the train  and  cross the railway crossing before the rails come down...both vehicles and foot passengers

Very selfish behaviour because not only are they putting their own lives at risk, but the train driver and passengers too.. one relatively recent incident caused the death of the  car driver  , but also the train driver and 5 passengers.

people don't realise that it can take the driver the equivalent of 20 football pitches to be able to stop


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Holy crash-em and smash-em Batman!
> 
> I'm gathering the driver and passenger of the SUV weren't in the vehicle on impact.





Murrmurr said:


> Hard to tell bc it's so far away, but I didn't see any people getting out of the SUV and I think the car horns were for them - other cars warning them. But the train hit the rear portion of the SUV, so if they were in it, that's the _only_ reason they survived.





Aunt Marg said:


> Jeepers, why anyone would continue to sit inside is beyond me.
> 
> What a wallop.



They jumped out about 1.5 seconds before the engine appears. If you have a touch screen on your PC you can expand the view and clearly see them running for their lives. The investigation including the onboard camera revealed one of the biggest issues that puzzles people with working brains. When a vehicle is not stuck or disabled but trapped on the tracks between the crossing gates and a train is coming they worry about destroying the gate by reversing or going forward and living so they just sit there. If you look closely at a railroad crossing gate the bracket next to the support stanchion breaks away on impact. In the last two decades AMTRAK decided to sue owners and/or drivers of any vehicles on the tracks no matter the reason which FRA, AAR, DOT and law enforcement agencies consider trespass not to mention any damage to the train, lineside infrastructure and any injuries or death of passengers and the operating crews. One more thing "As Frank Columbo says" These new 1.5 to 3 mile auto racks, trailer trains, single or double stack trains have been authorized to travel up to 70 MPH depending on the territory and the load capacity and even with three brake systems (Train brake, independent brake and dynamic brake) putting those monsters into emergency can be disastrous.

Typical tragedy that could have easily been averted. Sad.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 25, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> They jumped out about 1.5 seconds before the engine appears. If you have a touch screen on your PC you can expand the view and clearly see them running for their lives. The investigation including the onboard camera revealed one of the biggest issues that puzzles people with working brains. When a vehicle is not stuck or disabled but trapped on the tracks between the crossing gates and a train is coming *they worry about destroying the gate by reversing or going forward and living so they just sit there*. If you look closely at a railroad crossing gate the bracket next to the support stanchion breaks away on impact. In the last two decades AMTRAK decided to sue owners and/or drivers of any vehicles on the tracks no matter the reason which FRA, AAR, DOT and law enforcement agencies consider trespass no to mention any damage to the train, lineside infrastructure and any injuries or death of passengers and the operating crews. One more thing "As Frank Columbo says" These new 1.5 to 3 mile auto racks, trailer trains, single or double stack trains have been authorized to travel up to 70 MPH depending on the territory and the load capacity and even with three brake systems (Train brake, independent brake and dynamic brake) putting those monsters into emergency can be disastrous.


Very interesting that our minds can convince us we have no options, or that it's so wrong to destroy the property of something as big and powerful as the "train industry" that we'd allow ourselves to become sitting ducks while death is virtually imminent.

Lots of info in there, Fastrax. Thanks.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2021)

I saw onw when I was 12 or 13. Not pleasant.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 26, 2021)

gennie said:


> Suicide by train was suspected in an incident here several years ago.



I wish the land transportation and mental health agencies who compile railroad related suicides for statistical analysis would address the number of railroad operating department employees who committed suicide and how many of them have been involved in on duty deaths be they from suicide or otherwise before they took their own lives GOD rest their souls.











www.ble-t.org/pr/news/headline.asp?id=12603

www.inquirer.com/transportation/a/septa-suicide-trespassing-engineers-subway-regional-rail-20191119.html

https://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/8/4/e021076

https://safetydata.fra.dot.gov/officeofsafety/publicsite/Query/suiabbr.aspx

https://transweb.sjsu.edu/sites/default/files/1129-2-preventing-suicide-on-US-rail-systems.pdf

www.railwaysuicideprevention.com/railway-fatalities/railway-suicide-in-canada.html

https://zerosuicide.edc.org/toolkit-taxonomy/train

https://humanrights.gov.au/sites/default/files/Submission 29 - Attachment A.pdf

www.lostallhope.com/suicide-methods/jumping-under-train

https://networkrail.co.uk/running-the-railway/looking-after-the-railway/delays-explained/fatalities/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Suicides_by_train

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seong_Sil_Kim_v._New_York_City_Transit_Authority


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 26, 2021)

My SIL is a train driver and it never ceases to amaze him how many Yobbos will try to beat the train
Jumping in front or running in front and putting oil on the tracks so it takes him longer to stop
I dread the day for him that someone doesn't make it doing these idiotic brainless acts


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> My SIL is a train driver and it never ceases to amaze him how many Yobbos will try to beat the train
> Jumping in front or running in front and putting oil on the tracks so it takes him longer to stop
> I dread the day for him that someone doesn't make it doing these idiotic brainless acts


Oil on the tracks ?? ..OMG !!!


----------

